

Show HN: Case Study: Attracting My First 1000 Subscribers - Thoughts? - csalvato

Hi guys, I recently wrote up this article examining how I used inbound and email marketing to attract 1000 subscribers for a product I am building.<p>Thought the people here may be interested in the case study.<p>Case Study: Attracting My First 1000 Subscribers
http://www.swiftarcher.com/case-study-attractive-my-first-1000-subscribers/<p>I would love to hear your thoughts.
======
1123581321
Link: [http://www.swiftarcher.com/case-study-attractive-my-
first-10...](http://www.swiftarcher.com/case-study-attractive-my-
first-1000-subscribers/)

~~~
csalvato
Looks like I don't know how to link properly here :P

~~~
1123581321
You're fine. When you type out a submission as you've done, none of the links
are clickable by design. It's conventional for someone to comment with the
link as comment links are clickable.

You could have also just submitted the URL alone which would be clickable, but
then you wouldn't be able to write your message and your post wouldn't show up
on the Ask tab, which is where you want it.

~~~
csalvato
Thanks!

------
miriadis
I like a lot your blog post. Very concise and structured. Today's marketing is
more about science than art

------
sogen
Thanks, it's always good to see approaches, testing, metrics, what works/what
doesn't, thanks for sharing!

